# Side gait



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

A potential handler is asking for movement photos of my puppy, Gibbs. I don't really have any side gait photos, to speak of. Only two. Would you send the handler these two photos, or do you think I need to go out and take more? (Oddly, I have out and back photos, but not side gait photos.) Here are the two I have:



















I'm guessing she wants to see structure and movement. Can you tell from these?


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

Since I've seen him in person and know he moves well, I would take new photos. I don't think either of these do him justice.


----------



## Kmullen (Feb 17, 2010)

How about a video?


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

The second photo doesn't flatter him in any way. Take a video or new photos. 

I know it isn't always possible, but having the handler see him in person is much more preferable to a photo. Sometimes email will just have to do! 
Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

